# Kate Middletons wedding nails.



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/GraziaDailyNails/archive/2011/04/29/win-kate-middletons-wedding-nail-polish.htm



> And...breath.  Finally we've seen the dress, the hair and the make-up but you know what _GDN_ is reeeally interested in - her digits!  So we can exclusively reveal *Marina Sandoval*, manicurist extraordinaire, painted *Kate Middleton*'s nails yesterday lunchtime in *Bourjois*' "Rose Lounge" no 28 (mixed with a little bit of *Essie* 423 Allure). The pale creamy pink shade is perfect for our future queen because, as we all know, Kate wanted to go neutral-classic for her bridal look. Of course, as *William* placed (actually, pushed and shoved) the wedding band on his new wife, we all cooed at the way Kate - sorry, *Princess Catherine* has stayed true to her classic style on the biggest day of her life.


 For those in the UK the polish is sold at Boots but those in the US can forget about getting a bottle through Boots. Canadians you're in luck! Bourjois is sold in Canada! You can find it at Sears and Sephora in Canada!

http://www.bourjois.ca/







Bourjois Paris So Laque! Ultra Shine Nail Polish in Rose Lounge, # 28.

Essie 423 Allure should be available in the US.


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 1, 2011)

I expected more for her manicure, to be honest. But it was what she was aiming for, simple and elegant


----------



## llehsal (May 1, 2011)

Oh dear.  Hot number.


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I expected more for her manicure, to be honest. But it was what she was aiming for, simple and elegant


Very elegant. I love it. Very queen like lol


----------

